
Devcards aims to provide a visual REPL experience for ClojureScript - tosh
https://github.com/bhauman/devcards
======
vemv
For large/ambitious cljs apps I'd recommend unit-testing each devcard somehow.

At work we haven't done it and it's a regret - not cool to find an outdated
devcard that doesn't work anymore.

(not a flaw in Devcards itself)

~~~
vemv
In addition: by testing a devcard you also, of course, are implicitly
exercising the underlying code.

So instead of writing a test for code X, you can test a devcard using X
instead, and kill two birds with one stone.

Especially true if you're doing integration-testing, Selenium-style.

------
l_t
Devcards is great. A good alternative for non-CLJS apps is storybook:
[https://github.com/storybooks/storybook](https://github.com/storybooks/storybook).

------
sillysaurus3
Also see reactcards (devcards for react):
[https://github.com/steos/reactcards](https://github.com/steos/reactcards)

